# MP Shifts



## tannerthehammer (9 May 2006)

Do MP's usually work 4 on 4 off?  Do they do 12 hour shifts usually? or five 8 hour shifts per week?

Thanks


----------



## Dissident (10 May 2006)

depends on what you do. Patrol members in cold lake are on a 4on-4off-5on-5off type of schedule. Some members are on day staff, normal 8-4 5days a week.

But it varies from guard house to guard house.


----------



## garb811 (11 May 2006)

Most shift work is a 28 day cycle of 12 hours per shift (6-6) normally set up as:

2 days, 2 nights, 5 off, 2 days, 3 nights, 4 off, 3 days, 2 nights, 5 off.  Rinse and repeat.

So you'd work Monday, Tuesday days, Wednesday, Thursday nights, be off until the next Wednesday...


----------



## tannerthehammer (11 May 2006)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Most shift work is a 28 day cycle of 12 hours per shift (6-6) normally set up as:
> 
> 2 days, 2 nights, 5 off, 2 days, 3 nights, 4 off, 3 days, 2 nights, 5 off.  Rinse and repeat.
> 
> So you'd work Monday, Tuesday days, Wednesday, Thursday nights, be off until the next Wednesday...



That is sweet...This sounds good...Seems similar to civi police scheduling...

Right now I have to decide between applying to the MP's or going and finishing a degree for 2 years and then applying to civi police or the MP's...


----------



## Bbmoveup (11 Jun 2017)

Hey, I searched and couldn't find to much on the subject. 

I'm in the mid-end of the application process woo! Living near CFB Trenton. My questions for all the MP's is what sort of shift cycle do they work?

I know civilian police forces have different ones like 12's 4 on 4 off, 12's 8 on 6 off etc.

Any insight would be appreciated. Also, I don't think MP's work OT unless I'm wrong. 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2017)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Also, I don't think MP's work OT unless I'm wrong.



See, 

MP OVERTIME PAY ( from 2009 )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/89610/post-880766.html#msg880766
2 pages.


----------



## Bbmoveup (11 Jun 2017)

Thanks. I found that just wasn't to sure if that was how it still worked.


----------

